# Age - How much does it matter to you?



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

(Regarding dating/relationships)

Do you like em young? Old? Old-er? Or do you just don't care?


To be honest, I have a thing for older men.

What about you guys?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 14, 2009)

well I'm 18 and in highschool.....21-22 would be the absolute oldest I would date


----------



## anybodys (Jan 14, 2009)

me too; older people are generally more interesting. they have more stories. and people who are really young and have a ton of interesting stories usually just make me jealous. ^-^


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Older... definately!

More mature and life experience... there is something sexy about an older man too... I've always had this preference. Although I have been with younger men than myself, I just need to be stimulated mentally as well as physically.

I had a fling when I was younger with a 39yr old man  :blush:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm with Sarah on this one. I prefer mature and experience. Young has its advantages but I like older women more.


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> I'm with Sarah on this one. I prefer mature and experience. Young has its advantages but I like older women more.



Aw, you remember my name.  It's kinda funny being called 'hole' here..


I find older men sexy. I tend to feel protected, more secure. I like being taken care of. I like that they can engage me and teach me. I like a man who knows what he wants. And the younger guys I used to date, didn't.. and that's understandable.I'm not trying to be patronizing. It's just my pref. That doesn't mean I close my mind totally to someone my age.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

i like them within a 5 year radius of my age...when to far below they remind me of my nieces and nephews (who i still hang with) and to far a head reminds me of my older siblings (who i don't want to deal with...lol).

I could still be flirty friends but thats it. However that rule is not written in stone.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe the title is a bit misleading, because I've only dated older men, but I'd imagine younger guys are the bees knees so to speak.

1. They are generally more inclined to engage you as a respectable and autonomous person.
2. My younger guy friends simply have more energy!
3. They are usually more flexible in terms of interests and activities; basically not glued to their habits and hobbies.
4. If you're into BDSM/dom-sub types, the older person might have a natural power balance in their favor.
5. It's fun to teach puppies new tricks...


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah you are right. I should have put age difference or something like that. If a mod can change it somehow, that would be nice.


----------



## olwen (Jan 14, 2009)

Age used to matter to me. It doesn't anymore. If a guy is smart, engaging, mature, and respectful he gets an in.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 14, 2009)

Chronological age - not so important (+/- ten years). 
Mental age - hugely important.


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't set out for it to be this way.....but I almost exclusively date younger men. My fiance is a modest two years younger.


----------



## escapist (Jan 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> I don't set out for it to be this way.....but I almost exclusively date younger men. My fiance is a modest two years younger.



Notice the word "Almost" heheheh

Me, humm I don't know I've been dating in a HUGE age range. It so dependent upon the person to me it isn't funny. Who you are is everything, age truly is mostly a number to me.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

Date? Or have intimate relation with...?

Some of us have different ranges for each.

I make no bones about being attracted primarily to much younger women, and they seem to be the ones attracted to me as well. I am a very well-balanced individual, mature, what have you, but I just find them more attractive physically, sexually.
The last girl that I 'dated' was 21, and I was 37. The one that I am considering getting to know better is 23, and I am now 39. as far as girls that I have considered actual girlfriends, they were within 5-7 years of me (Me 27, her 23, then me 29, her 24). I have had casual relations (both sexual only, as well as more friends with benefits , on up to just shy girls from of bf/gf with women from 19-42. 

However, having someone who has the same pop references as you is priceless. The last girl just shrugged when I said 'Bueller...Bueller...' at her one day. Dammit... And they never get my Logan's Run refs.

Since I work a lot, and the women in the Nightclub are the ones that I am most around, they are usually 21-27 or so. 


-Uriel


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 15, 2009)

I prefer younger cause then I seem smarter to them, shh don't tell anyone


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 15, 2009)

So far I prefer relatively around my age, or just slightly older, because I like someone I can connect with on an age-basis, though as I get older that won't matter as much, and on a maturity/intellectual basis, which tends to need a little bit mroe age to match up well. I have met some awesome girls on my age-front, but they all know me too closely for a romantic relationship.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd like to be with someone closer to my age (27), but in reality I am almost always attracted to younger men. But I really don't want to be!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah... I go for older guys. No question. 

Although since I'm only 19, if I went for younger guys... that could get just a wee bit illegal. xP


----------



## Catkin (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a brother who's only a year and a half younger than me (he's 19), and I wouldn't feel comfortable going out with someone his age or younger  I like guys around the same age as me though, as I find you have more to talk about, from growing up watching and listening to the same kind of stuff.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 15, 2009)

I seem to be attracted to younger women. from 20 to 37. i'll be 38 this month. I figure if you're both adults and it works go for it.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> I'm with Sarah on this one. I prefer mature and experience. Young has its advantages but I like older women more.



 Older FTW 

My other half is 28 almost 29 and i'm 24... not a huge age gap but I like it. We can both act very grown up when needs be..... but like idiots and kids sometimes as well. He is a gentleman too....I think we found the balance  heheee


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 15, 2009)

I've already followed the axiom that age is really just a number. There are people who are in their 30's with the mentality of a teen with the converse being true. Myself, I've always felt more in tune with those of an older age due to the fact that my interest skew towards that era (History, classic films, classic music). I've only dated someone who is very immature and would be interested in actually befriending someone who is up to 10 years old than me. I think it would be intriguing to have friendships span a generational gap.


----------



## Tad (Jan 15, 2009)

Not an issue for me these days of course, but way back when I was single I was really only looking at within a couple of years of my own age--I almost didn't go out with my now wife because she was three years younger and that seemed like too much to me at the time. I'm not so sure why I felt so strongly on that issue, I don't think I ever really analyzed it at the time, and since then I haven't had a reason to care one way or another.


----------



## topher38 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I'm 39 now 40 in Oct. really don't care long as she is 18-40ish not going to date someone to much older than myself.. there be some hotties in their 50s so I could learn to date older women...


----------



## Ichida (Jan 15, 2009)

I am 22 and my boyfriend is 32 - but I am very mature for my age, and he likes to have a giggle so we balance out wonderfully.

I don't think I could ever date a guy my age again (at least for now) because we dont meet intellectually or in maturity


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 15, 2009)

*I guess I have heard the expression *age is just a #* for so long..i finally really believe it. My best gfs are 22, 41 and 63..so no it doesn't mean much to me at all. Regarding men...I am attracted to intelligence + creativity and common interests, which age generally has not too much to do with.*


----------



## nrj1986 (Jan 15, 2009)

For me it does not really matter if the girl is younger or older than me but either way the gap shouldn't be too big. I'm 22 so everything between ~18-25 would be good.
All in all age is not a really important factor to me but I believe that it's less likely that there is a good match if the difference is to big. 
But of course I wouldn't dismiss a great woman only because she's 27 or something like that.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2009)

There was a 26-year age difference between my parents. My mother was 21 and my father was 47 when they got married. I have to say, it creeps me out .... major, major, big big time. I do readily acknowledge that this is MY hang up, though.

It is an issue to me because I saw how poorly matched my parents were. My father began to have major health problems while my mother was in her 40's and 50's, and he left her a widow in her late 50's. I saw how she aged before her time. My mother spent many years caretaking my father, rather than enjoying life and retirement with her companion. It sucked. 

I would not be with someone significantly younger or older than myself.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a little different take on people who say they prefer/not prefer people who are younger/older than they are. If you have a serious relationship with someone who is within 5-8 of your age, I'm of the opinion that the differences usually aren't all that great. To me, when someone says that they like dating people older or younger than them, I assume it's at least 12 years difference or more. That's when age does matter. However, you only live once so if that makes you happy, go for it!


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 15, 2009)

Age is not the most important factor for me, but I like to stay within 10 years of my own age (46). I find that I tend to have more in common with people around my own age and I definitely get creeped out at the idea of dating someone too much younger.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, when I was younger, I dated only older men. I still like older men but - If I was ever going to be dating again I would want much younger men. Like 20 years younger, just for dating not for marrying. If I was ever looking to marry again it would be someone closer to my own age.

(Hi Ken!)


----------



## Tooz (Jan 15, 2009)

+/- 2 years. Period. I have been with much younger and much older, and it's weird and creepy.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 15, 2009)

I always had it in my head that I would only date guys a maximum of 5 years older than me (never younger).....and I was so sure that anyone of any other age would be inadequate. Then the pattern broke - my ex was 11 years older than me and my baby now is 2 years younger... I guess my point is at one stage age mattered to me but then I realised real love is real love and age doesn't come in to it at all...


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> There was a 26-year age difference between my parents. My mother was 21 and my father was 47 when they got married. I have to say, it creeps me out .... major, major, big big time. I do readily acknowledge that this is MY hang up, though.
> 
> It is an issue to me because I saw how poorly matched my parents were. My father began to have major health problems while my mother was in her 40's and 50's, and he left her a widow in her late 50's. I saw how she aged before her time. My mother spent many years caretaking my father, rather than enjoying life and retirement with her companion. It sucked.
> 
> I would not be with someone significantly younger or older than myself.



It's a strange situation,no doubt.I turned 40 this year and my husband turned 65.It wasn't a big deal when he was 53 and I was 28.I seem much older than my age.Sometimes I now find there are places where we miss each other completely.It's a complete generation gap or two.I think perhaps I would not have chosen this if I had it to do over.I definitely see myself in the caretaker role.

I meant what I said and said what I meant,an elephant's faithful 100%.


----------



## cammy (Jan 15, 2009)

When I was in my 20's, I preferred older guys. But in my 30's, I settled down with someone my own age and ditto for the second husband. If ever single again, I'd date younger. I don't think I'd marry again, though.


----------



## bigbri (Jan 15, 2009)

The meeting of minds is far more important than the meeting of ages. My ex was two years older, but finding "mental sympatico" with her was extremely difficult. My g/f for the past ten years is 10 years younger than I am, yet we can complete each others sentences so often it sometimes is scary. With our thoughts so closely attuned, all other elements of the relationship seem to fall into place wonderfully!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm, well when I was 12 I had an 18 year old bf, is that wrong?? haha. [yes, yes it is]. 

My ex was 8 days younger than me, but other than that, I like older men. Like, my dad's age would be weird [sorry, 47 year olds!!] but anything younger is exceptionally fine with me.

My current bf is 26, and I'm 21, so not too much of a difference there. He still calls me young..."little girl" and all that. It's kinda hott. 

<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 15, 2009)

I usually go for the older girls because I feel like I'm at a higher emotional maturity level than many people my age. Not to be arrogant, but I have much more in common with older women because they share my lovable bitterness and cynicism.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 15, 2009)

It is rare that I am attracted to older women. I relate to younger women because, I am of a younger mindset. Lets be honest, What male does not prefer a younger womans body? Their breasts are firmer. Their skin and female parts are tighter and allot more exciting to touch! Most older women come with too much emotional baggage like dealing with their kids, ex husbands and boyfriends with restraining orders! (Personal experience) As long as their legal, I say date em! My motto is, the only guys who dont date younger women are the ones who cant. So, to all those old ladies out there, If you show me your breasts and they look like oranges hanging from inside a tube sock, Beat it! I wanna date your daughters and grandaughters!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> It is rare that I am attracted to older women. I relate to younger women because, I am of a younger mindset. Lets be honest, What male does not prefer a younger womans body? Their breasts are firmer. Their skin and female parts are tighter and allot more exciting to touch! Most older women come with too much emotional baggage like dealing with their kids, ex husbands and boyfriends with restraining orders! (Personal experience) As long as their legal, I say date em! My motto is, the only guys who dont date younger women are the ones who cant. So, to all those old ladies out there, If you show me your breasts and they look like oranges hanging from inside a tube sock, Beat it! I wanna date your daughters and grandaughters!




Uh, aside from the obvious (shallow, immature, cluelessly callous) ... I've got ... nothin' 

Well, except this: What makes you think our daughters & granddaughters wouldn't be skeeved out by you, gramps? 

Oh, and it's "they're", genius.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> It is rare that I am attracted to older women. I relate to younger women because, I am of a younger mindset. Lets be honest, What male does not prefer a younger womans body? Their breasts are firmer. Their skin and female parts are tighter and allot more exciting to touch! Most older women come with too much emotional baggage like dealing with their kids, ex husbands and boyfriends with restraining orders! (Personal experience) As long as their legal, I say date em! My motto is, the only guys who dont date younger women are the ones who cant. So, to all those old ladies out there, If you show me your breasts and they look like oranges hanging from inside a tube sock, Beat it! I wanna date your daughters and grandaughters!


The same goes for nutsacks, for me. If it's not taut and tight and glistening with youthful virility, Beat it! I wanna date your sons and grandsons and -- you know what? Screw it, they're too old. I want to date your _sperm_.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Uh, aside from the obvious (shallow, immature, cluelessly callous) ... I've got ... nothin'
> 
> Well, except this: What makes you think our daughters & granddaughters wouldn't be skeeved out by you, gramps?


*Thanks TraciJo.......I've just sat here shaking my head for like 3 minutes trying to figure out WTF to say in response to this.... :doh:

wondering if I should take my *hanging orange stuffed tube socks breasts* as posted 2x on this board OFF, so as to NOT repulse you........ *


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Uh, aside from the obvious (shallow, immature, cluelessly callous) ... I've got ... nothin'
> 
> Well, except this: What makes you think our daughters & granddaughters wouldn't be skeeved out by you, gramps?
> 
> Oh, and it's "they're", genius.



I dont think that I would qualify as a gramps. I am 28. They would not be creeped out at all, I am very respectful, charming and funny when I talk to beautiful young ladies.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> It is rare that I am attracted to older women. I relate to younger women because, I am of a younger mindset. Lets be honest, What male does not prefer a younger womans body? Their breasts are firmer. Their skin and female parts are tighter and allot more exciting to touch! Most older women come with too much emotional baggage like dealing with their kids, ex husbands and boyfriends with restraining orders! (Personal experience) As long as their legal, I say date em! My motto is, the only guys who dont date younger women are the ones who cant. So, to all those old ladies out there, If you show me your breasts and they look like oranges hanging from inside a tube sock, Beat it! I wanna date your daughters and grandaughters!




*L*

ok...one more

*L*


It would be easy to be ' angry ' at a person like you...but...you are a clown. You obviously listen to too many bitter guys on the radio, whose humor you jot down on toilet paper, as you sit ....there....hoping and praying that a certain type of young one will continue finding you appealing as you age. Let me tell you, if you only have this tired material....pssssst....the young girls will one day, sooner than you are equipped to handle...be a distant memory.

When you age, your Beavis and Butthead/Howie Stern personality will be sooooo fine...oh yeah! 


And...did you steal my black Sharpie?


PPPCCCCCCCCCC police....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


There...I did it for you. :happy:


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 15, 2009)

mossystate said:


> *L*
> 
> ok...one more
> 
> ...




You know what sucks? Your daughters or gradaughters are attracted to clowns just like me! Bummer. I thumb my nose at the PC police because they abuse their authority. And just for the record Howard Stern sucks ass!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> You know what sucks? Your daughters or gradaughters are attracted to clowns just like me! Bummer. I thumb my nose at the PC police because they abuse their authority. And just for the record Howard Stern sucks ass!



Except shock jock radio wouldn't even exist without him?

Give credit where credit's due. He innovated radio more than you could ever hope to.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 15, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Except shock jock radio wouldn't even exist without him?
> 
> Give credit where credit's due. He innovated radio more than you could ever hope to.



Oh yeah Ninja ther is no dispute there that he was the best at one time. But, after he got that $500 million paycheck from Sirius, he kind of lost his passion for radio. It also really annoyed me when he claimed to be this leader of free speech but yet, he went behind the scenes of CBS and had a gag order put on Opie and Anthony instead of taking them on on the air. It just made him a hypocryte and he lost all credability with me. He knows if he would have taken them on, he would have lost and he got really scared. That is why I hate him now. He is a phony.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> You know what sucks? Your daughters or gradaughters are attracted to clowns just like me! Bummer. I thumb my nose at the PC police because they abuse their authority. And just for the record Howard Stern sucks ass!



I don't have kids, but, if my nieces were reading all this over my shoulder, they would be laughing right along with me. We grow only the finest in my family.  

For the record...you sound like all those angry, aging dudes. Louis, you do bring humor to the board...just not the humor you think you bring.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 15, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I don't have kids, but, if my nieces were reading all this over my shoulder, they would be laughing right along with me. We grow only the finest in my family.
> 
> For the record...you sound like all those angry, aging dudes. Louis, you do bring humor to the board...just not the humor you think you bring.



Of course you dont have kids. Who would bang you!?


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 15, 2009)

eh I would say 26-45


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2009)

well i am 30 and my gf is 38... i keep freaking her out by saying stuff like "when i started school you were leaving it" or "when i was 8 you were at the age of consent"!! haha.. i should really stop, she bought anti aging moisturiser yesterday! lol


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Who would bang you!?




Do you have an hour?


For the list?


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2009)

I typically prefer older guys, but I like keeping it within 10 years as well... otherwise I find we have nothing in common.



SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> well I'm 18 and in highschool.....21-22 would be the absolute oldest I would date


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 15, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Of course you dont have kids. Who would bang you!?



Are you being serious?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> It is rare that I am attracted to older women. I relate to younger women because, I am of a younger mindset. Lets be honest, What male does not prefer a younger womans body? Their breasts are firmer. Their skin and female parts are tighter and allot more exciting to touch! Most older women come with too much emotional baggage like dealing with their kids, ex husbands and boyfriends with restraining orders! (Personal experience) As long as their legal, I say date em! My motto is, the only guys who dont date younger women are the ones who cant. So, to all those old ladies out there, If you show me your breasts and they look like oranges hanging from inside a tube sock, Beat it! I wanna date your daughters and grandaughters!



Wow... I am all types of creeped out right now. 

And I can't even begin to respond to this. 

1. Just imagining you touching some young womans body makes me feel kinda violated, especially with the pervy way you just described it. It's like you are some sort of porn-documentary narrator.

2. And uh... "the only guys who don't date younger women are the ones who can't"? There are all types of wrong with that statement. 
Ya know what I hear all the time? "The only women who date fat guys are the ones who can't get any better". And I'd say in "wrongness"... that statement and your statement are pretty much parallel.​


----------



## escapist (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know why you are all surprised by Louis KC, I mean come on, his Avatar is Glenn Quagmire (follow the URL for his Ethics and Sexual Deviancy).

We all know guys like this exist or the character of Quagmire never would have been created to play off the stereotype. I can relate to some of what he says, but I find each age group has its issues; good and bad. Personally I wish him luck in finding fulfillment in life with such momentary pursuits. Nothing is more fleeting than beauty of the flesh and only true love is timeless and everlasting.

I'm sure there is a Budweiser song writer out there right now making a "Real Men of Genius" tune just for him.

"Real men of genius,
Here's to you O'shallow one, 
some guys find women of beauty and intelligence,
but not you, 
find me a tall dumb blond and you can lessen the IQ of the human gene pool in less than 30 Seconds,
that's right Oh Creepy old stalking teenagers guy,

...Creepy old stalking teenagers guy...

Some say I want it all,
but not you,
your happy with 5 foot 4, perfect b cup, and a 1.8 GPA never mind the age IQ, wit, intelligence or face,
you were planning to use duck tape and a Halloween mask on her anyways.
So next time your out stalking young girls crack open a nice cold Budweiser,
O' freeky perverted one,

....O' freaky perverted one...

Because of you we have such quality entertainment as "To catch a predator", and "Americas most wanted"

...And remember, this Bud's for you."


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I dont think that I would qualify as a gramps. I am 28. They would not be creeped out at all, I am very respectful, charming and funny when I talk to beautiful young ladies.



To an 18-20 year old, 28 may as well be 58. Deal with it, Quagmire. 

And why in the world are you here, at a fat admiration site? Oh, wait ... you're looking for FFA's who will love every pound of your fleshy body. Imagine how offended you'd be if I told you that I wouldn't look twice at someone like you, because you aren't firm and taut and you carry excess junk in the trunk. 

Learn when it's best to keep that gaping maw of yours closed, genius. You don't have to express every thought that pops into your head.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 16, 2009)

*hands Louis another yard of rope.*


----------



## Canonista (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll like any girl who'll like me back.

Younger women tend to be more cuddly. I've never met a 50 year old woman who'd play footsies with me under the table or rub up against me as she walked by.

On the other hand, older women have more to offer on other levels. Their emotions tend to remain under control better. (I cannot possibly overstate how much I dislike shouting matches) They seem to be less likely to bail when things get tough. They have kids who can be REALLY cool too, a definite plus for me!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Of course you dont have kids. Who would bang you!?



...raises hand slowly...


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Of course you dont have kids. Who would bang you!?



Wow, you are really an epic fail, arent you?

Id think the why of that would be pretty obvious, but given the level of thought shown in most of your posts so far, Ill break it down for you, looking at only this one short post (there is plenty to work off of just from there).

On a purely pragmatic point of view, what you said was just nonsense. Pretty much any woman with good fertility can get pregnant if they want to do so, between guys who will sleep with anyone or sperm banks. So from a logical point of view, what you said just didnt make sense, and was a useless thing to say.

Of course, the point of the message was the implied insult: that no guy would want to bang Mossy. 

Now, given that you have not been around all that much or long, and that Mossy does not post many pics of herself, it is rather unlikely that you actually know what she looks like, so there is little likelihood that you could be making this comment based on her appearance. If you had seen pictures of her it would be even more unlikely that youd make that comment based on her appearance. Now, she is a BBW, but as you are posting at Dimensions you obviously know that there are lots of guys who find BBW more attractive, so that couldnt be the reason either. Now, appearance is not all, when it comes to attraction, of course, but if youd paid any attention to the world youll have seen that there are always plenty of guys who would like to bang an attractive woman, no matter anything else about her.

However, given that it seems unlikely that your implied insult was about her appearance, that suggests something else. You dont know much about her, so really the only thing left that you could be referring to would be her personality and temperament. If you pay attention to her posts at all youll know that she tends not to be shy about her opinions, but that she has lots of love and caring in her character, and you may have noticed a lot of people around the boards that quite like her. Not everyone will be liked by everyone, but if you can be loving and you do have friends then for certain some people will find you entirely appealing and someone that theyd gladly spend enough time with to bang.

So your comment didnt make logical sense from the actual words, and the implied meanings dont make much sense either. Which rather implies that it was a random shot, a general a woman is talking back to me, so let me suggest that she is unappealing, that is a good general purpose insult. And apparently this is the best you could do. 

In other words, on top of not being able to contribute productively or politely, you dont even offer up good insults. Good lord, weve had outright trolls around here that were more pleasant to have on the boards.

Or in short: epic fail as a human being. Please go crawl back under your rock.


----------



## cammy (Jan 16, 2009)

Is Louis KC a BHM or an FA?


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 16, 2009)

edx said:


> Wow, you are really an epic fail, arent you?
> 
> Id think the why of that would be pretty obvious, but given the level of thought shown in most of your posts so far, Ill break it down for you, looking at only this one short post (there is plenty to work off of just from there).
> 
> ...



I would like to add one more thing to this post....Louis KC...you are a douchebag...that is all


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I'll like any girl who'll like me back.
> 
> Younger women tend to be more cuddly. I've never met a 50 year old woman who'd play footsies with me under the table or rub up against me as she walked by.
> 
> On the other hand, older women have more to offer on other levels. Their emotions tend to remain under control better. (I cannot possibly overstate how much I dislike shouting matches) They seem to be less likely to bail when things get tough. They have kids who can be REALLY cool too, a definite plus for me!



*cougar creeping up on Canonista.....come here big boy....angel likes to rub all up against you....:happy:*


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 16, 2009)

escapist said:


> I don't know why you are all surprised by Louis KC, I mean come on, his Avatar is Glenn Quagmire (follow the URL for his Ethics and Sexual Deviancy).
> 
> We all know guys like this exist or the character of Quagmire never would have been created to play off the stereotype. I can relate to some of what he says, but I find each age group has its issues; good and bad. Personally I wish him luck in finding fulfillment in life with such momentary pursuits. Nothing is more fleeting than beauty of the flesh and only true love is timeless and everlasting.
> 
> ...




Hey atleast my avatar isnt the creepy old guy who waits for the newspaper boy. LOL


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> To an 18-20 year old, 28 may as well be 58. Deal with it, Quagmire.
> 
> And why in the world are you here, at a fat admiration site? Oh, wait ... you're looking for FFA's who will love every pound of your fleshy body. Imagine how offended you'd be if I told you that I wouldn't look twice at someone like you, because you aren't firm and taut and you carry excess junk in the trunk.
> 
> Learn when it's best to keep that gaping maw of yours closed, genius. You don't have to express every thought that pops into your head.



Sorry Tracy, I dont get offended. Thats the beauty of me! I love how when I voice my honest opinion and feelings on this thread, I am hammered by all of you oversensitive babies!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Sorry Tracy, I dont get offended. Thats the beauty of me! I love how when I voice my honest opinion and feelings on this thread, I am hammered by all of you oversensitive babies!



Moi? Oversensitive? That would imply that I care about your opinion of my (yep, sagging) boobs and (yep, sagging) body. Trust me, it's not an issue. Rather, I'm both amused and horrified at your complete lack of tact. You don't even appear to understand why you are being treated with the contempt that you so richly deserve. That's the amusing part, to me. Clueless + You = Double Negative


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 16, 2009)

edx said:


> Wow, you are really an epic fail, arent you?
> 
> Id think the why of that would be pretty obvious, but given the level of thought shown in most of your posts so far, Ill break it down for you, looking at only this one short post (there is plenty to work off of just from there).
> 
> ...



Uh Ed, my post had nothing to do with a womans fertility, I was talking about my personal preference. As far as mossystate goes, I dont care if she was cloned from Jessica Alba, I would'nt bang her because of her bossy, emasculating, no sense of humor personality. And just for the record Ed, everytime I go after her and her fellow online bullies I get repped by someone so


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 16, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> I would like to add one more thing to this post....Louis KC...you are a douchebag...that is all



Yes, I am Thank you!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Yes, I am Thank you!



Pssst .... cluebee ... take a gander at Mossy's rep points. Wonder how many hundreds she's bagged since "emasculating" you?:bow:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> *Uh Ed, my post had nothing to do with a womans fertility,* I was talking about my personal preference. As far as mossystate goes, I dont care if she was cloned from Jessica Alba, I would'nt bang her because of her bossy, emasculating, no sense of humor personality. And just for the record Ed, everytime I go after her and her fellow online bullies I get repped by someone so



Uh, Louis...did you feel that whoosh of air that just went past the top of your melon?

No?


Ummmm...ok.

Aw, see?...I have a sense of humor, Louis!!!! And, isn't it funny that I don't ' emasculate ' truly nice men...hmmmmm...I wonder why that is. Now, don't go with one of your shopworn answers....actually _think_ about this one.

You keep tipping your Go Fish hand with those " well, I get rep...puffpuffpuff " comments.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Pssst .... cluebee ... take a gander at Mossy's rep points. Wonder how many hundreds she's bagged since "emasculating" you?:bow:




Well seeing as how she has over 7000 posts, I doubt she leaves her computer long enough to get laid.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 16, 2009)

cammy said:


> Is Louis KC a BHM or an FA?



I was under the impression he is a BM.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I was under the impression he is a BM.



*heehehe..no typo there she says ^5 ing the master DR P *


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Well seeing as how she has over 7000 posts, I doubt she leaves her computer long enough to get laid.



I will let you...again...think about one of your posts. Go on. I will wait. 


* whistles and has sex...as I am able to multi task *


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Uh, Louis...did you feel that whoosh of air that just went past the top of your melon?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...



Do you really have a sense of humor? Give me an honest example of someone or something that really made you laugh until you cried. A movie,tv show or a comedian and If I honestly misjudged your character, I will admit right here on this forum that I was wrong and take my beating. Seriously


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Do you really have a sense of humor? Give me an honest example of someone or something that really made you laugh until you cried. A movie,tv show or a comedian and If I honestly misjudged your character, I will admit right here on this forum that I was wrong and take my beating. Seriously



Troll, troll, troll your boat...


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I will admit right here on this forum that I was wrong and *take my beating*. Seriously



The only reason he's making that offer is so that he can be touched by a beautiful woman, which I bet hasn't happened in forever and a day, even if its only a beating over the internet.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Do you really have a sense of humor? Give me an honest example of someone or something that really made you laugh until you cried. A movie,tv show or a comedian and If I honestly misjudged your character, I will admit right here on this forum that I was wrong and take my beating. Seriously




See, your life seems to be dictated by movies and comedians...tv shows.

How about I just LAUGH..and sometimes...a LOT.


I am not on the planet, slurping up every memorized joke. Laughter should be spontaneous, and while I have laughed at things on a screen, or through a radio, I am MUCH more ' organic ' than that.

Seriously. You really cannot just feel...just be...just laugh when the spirits move you? You have to have it fed to you? Your idea of humor is to mock the aging, natural, female breast. You don't seem to see how small and sad that is, especially when you are male and it is not part of a lifes experience.


Louis, while all ' this ' has been amusing...to a point...you are so damned tight. One thing I have never been accused of, by anyone without an axe to grind, is lacking a sense of humor.

I hope you get more rep...might make you.............................laugh.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 16, 2009)

I am defending her right now and I have a great sense of humor.


----------



## escapist (Jan 16, 2009)

*Grabs a popcorn and soda to watch the show*

What I think is funny is you guys are trying to get at him, and he's not that kind of guy that can give a rip what you say. You don't have to love him, but ya gotta respect that he has his own well defined personality even if it is one that goes against the grain.

I'm not sure how the math works out but something like 

Well defined personality +12pts
Total Ass -10 points
Speaks his mind easily +12pts
Has no Filter -9pts

This is why guys who are jerks actually get laid....funny thing is if they tweaked some personality traits they would blow the other jerks out of the water.

Just interesting to watch all this hehehe....Thanks for the show.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> Thats why you are an unfunny shrew in my honest opinion.



<--- <3's shrews, which is probably why I've been unable to resist Mossystate's damned siren song. :blush:

Besides, knock knock jokes aren't exactly my idea of foreplay.
Now, punctuation? That's the ticket baby.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 16, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *cougar creeping up on Canonista.....come here big boy....angel likes to rub all up against you....:happy:*




Well hello there Mrs. Robinson!

(Did I mention I can cook?)


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

escapist said:


> *Grabs a popcorn and soda to watch the show*
> 
> What I think is funny is you guys are trying to get at him, and he's not that kind of guy that can give a rip what you say. You don't have to love him, but ya gotta respect that he has his own well defined personality even if it is one that goes against the grain.
> 
> ...




Hmmmmmm. Nah. I am not ( speaking only for myself ) _trying_ to get him. It just happens by simply responding to him.


If you note, he is getting more and more aggressive, as a few are not rolling over. Getting this agressive is a sure sign of being really upset. He cares more than you know. It is coming through...big time. He is not getting what he wants. Not now.


He wants more of ' us ' to get all mad and furious.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> <--- <3's shrews, which is probably why I've been unable to resist Mossystate's damned siren song. :blush:



I see no cash in my mail.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I see no cash in my mail.



You'll have to remind me of your hourly rates again.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> You'll have to remind me of your hourly rates again.









If you have to ask.....etc...etc..


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> If you have to ask.....etc...etc..



Sorry love, but when the blood's flowing to...other places...my brain's deprived, which affects the ole memory.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 16, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> ...while I go out and actually interact with the three dimensional real word!



Just because she's three-dimensional doesn't mean she's _real_, Louis...









...No matter _how_ life-like they're making them these days.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Now, on to people who cant get laid. You certainly cant say anything about anyone, when you look like a wookie. Shave your back! Then one day when you dehydrating in the desert, one of those tight firm 18 yr olds MIGHT pee in your mouth to save your life.


*
heheehe....back hair =s TOTAL TURN Off to MOST women *



Canonista said:


> Well hello there Mrs. Robinson!
> 
> (Did I mention I can cook?)


*
well hello there....big boy.....lemmeknow when you will b nearby so as I can sneakily RUB UP AGAINST YOU......long and hard......*:smitten:



LalaCity said:


> Just because she's three-dimensional doesn't mean she's _real_, Louis...
> 
> 
> ...No matter _how_ life-like they're making them these days.



*REP COMING YOUR wAY big time.........*


----------



## Canonista (Jan 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> heheehe....back hair =s TOTAL TURN Off to MOST women *



But with a man with a hairy back, if you're bored during sex you can always catch up on your knitting.




> *
> well hello there....big boy.....lemmeknow when you will b nearby so as I can sneakily RUB UP AGAINST YOU......long and hard......*:smitten:



:wubu::wubu::wubu: All body rubbing from women is welcome at my place!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ooh ooh, for me, a woman can be 18 up to 30. However, there are times I make special exceptions.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 17, 2009)

escapist said:


> You don't have to love him, but ya gotta respect that he has his own well defined personality even if it is one that goes against the grain.



Is that what behaving like a total knuckle-dragging Neanderthal is called these days -- having a "well-defined personality?" Yeah, I guess I can see your point -- when I see a big, low-browed, hairy dude grunting and pounding his club on a rock I _know_ I'm looking at a "well-defined" example of early man...

(My apologies for the comparison to the real Neanderthals, who, anthropologists say, were actually much more evolved than we previously believed...)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2009)

So, while I don't need to get into the jump on Louis wagon (There are plenty of bloodthirsty Comanches doing that already), I find it the height of hilarity that a man so obviously balding is giving women shit about the effects of age.

That is all.

Ok, not all. Louis, I think I get it now, you are a drummer. 
Folks, for those not in the know, all Drummers are complete Tools, they can't help it. 
To quote an old add for 'Drummer in a Can', one of the first drum machines,

'It's like a real live drummer, except that it doesn't hit on your girlfriend, eat your food, drink all of your beer, show up late for practice, and you don't have to hound it for rehearsal space rent money."


I see guys like you every night I work, pathetically hitting on girls so obviously out of your league. I'm not saying that you are Trollishly ugly, or perhaps aren't funny, but the desperation inherent in your attitude and manner belies a man who spends a whole lot of nights whacking off at home, drunk and wondering just why more girls don't 'Get You'. 
They know it, and they steer clear of it like antelopes from a crocodile-infested watering hole.
Argue all you like against what all of these folks have said, you know it's true.





-Uriel


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> a man who spends a whole lot of nights whacking off at home, drunk



I wish I could fit this under my avatar.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I see guys like you every night I work, pathetically hitting on girls so obviously out of your league.



Which would translate into most young women with a pulse.


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> So, while I don't need to get into the jump on Louis wagon (There are plenty of bloodthirsty Comanches doing that already), I find it the height of hilarity that a man so obviously balding is giving women shit about the effects of age.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...




Ummm, marry me?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2009)

Hole said:


> Ummm, marry me?



OK, but aren't you in...Dubai? Bit of a long way to propose from on bended knee, don'tcha think?


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> OK, but aren't you in...Dubai? Bit of a long way to propose from on bended knee, don'tcha think?
> 
> 
> -Uriel



We had this problem with your *ahem* too. :doh:

 Just get your ass here already!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 17, 2009)

Hole said:


> Just get your ass here already!



I like your style.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok I can see why my post was edited, but did I HAVE to lose my rep points as well?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 17, 2009)

It's obvious he's just doing it to get a rise out of you guys. He probably feeds off of your responses.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> It's obvious he's just doing it to get a rise out of you guys. He probably feeds off of your responses.



Of course he feeds off them. Again, speaking only for myself, I know exactly the energy I am expending here...and why I do it. He is no different than any other bigot, true...he just neeeeeeeeeeds this. Sometimes, a bigot has to be slapped down. I have sizeable hands. Size is good here....yes?


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 18, 2009)

Ahem ..... to somehow get back on topic ....

I like to meet/chat with all ages of people. As far as dating, age 30 up to, and maybe, a year or so beyond me, so long as we have things in common. I guess that means 30 to 52? My ex wife was 7 yrs older, so I might not go there again. Don't think I would begin a serious relationship with someone who is many years my junior, but it would all depend too if there is common interests and of course, "sparks".


----------



## ahtnamas (Jan 18, 2009)

I can handle a guy being 2 years younger then me (he's gotta be old enough to get into bars and get into some trouble w/ me) or 7 years older (i know, random number). I want someone who can keep up. But if there's someone that something just clicks with and he's older than the 7 then so be it. Age ain't nuthin but a number


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

I usually date girls between 22 and 33, and I'm 28. It doesn't really matter to me either way though. Lately I've had an influx of 17 year old girls falling for me, no good....

Its weird though, anyone else go through this....Up until I was about 25 it was mostly older girls interested in me...once I got in the 26, 27 y/o range then it started being younger girls that are interested. Doesn't make any sense to me, maybe I'm missing something. 

StarScream!


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> So, while I don't need to get into the jump on Louis wagon (There are plenty of bloodthirsty Comanches doing that already), I find it the height of hilarity that a man so obviously balding is giving women shit about the effects of age.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...




First of all sir, I never was giving these women shit about their age. I was just giving my personal preference of age in my original post and they took offense to it because of my harsh description and attempt at humor. Secondly, I am not going bald. I have the same hairline I had when I was young, strapping teen boy. Third, I have enough self confidence in my profession and myself that I don't think any woman is out of my league. Fourth, It would be silly to say I have never masterbaited while home alone, I just dont do it drunk because I dont drink and, I dont really need to do it often. And finally, I love how you wrapped up my entire personallity based on my profession as a drummer. I make a very good living playing the drums. May I ask what you do for a living? I would guess a bartender or bouncer that gets so annoyed that the beautiful girls he serves or hits on all night ends up going home with the drummer.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> First of all sir, I never was giving these women shit about their age. I was just giving my personal preference of age in my original post and they took offense to it because of my harsh description and attempt at humor. Secondly, I am not going bald. I have the same hairline I had when I was young, strapping teen boy. Third, I have enough self confidence in my profession and myself that I don't think any woman is out of my league. Fourth, It would be silly to say I have never masterbaited while home alone, I just dont do it drunk because I dont drink and, I dont really need to do it often. And finally, I love how you wrapped up my entire personallity based on my profession as a drummer. I make a very good living playing the drums. May I ask what you do for a living? I would guess a bartender or bouncer that gets so annoyed that the beautiful girls he serves or hits on all night ends up going home with the drummer.



No, Louis, you were giving them shit about older women having sagging body parts, as opposed to to the fresh young things that you prefer to chase. You have a rather wounded tone in this reply, and while I really don't like hurting peoples feelings (And it is clear that I have done so with you), I must throw out a rather reticent 'How's it feel?'
From the amount of women who Rep'd (Not that I give a shit about such things) me and/or sent me PMs saying 'Thank You' , I should wonder at just how many you hurt in a similar manner with your callous statements.
As to your hair, I didn't say you were bald, but you hardly seem to have a full head of hair, and one would think that such a state might engender a more compassionate view towards the women, and how they must have similar issues.

As for the Drummer in a Can comment (A really great product, actually), I rather regretted including it, as it was (1) the only real stab that I took at you on a personal level (For which I am sorry, despite what you have spouted, I don't like doing that), and was more for humor, in the quoting of their commercial, and (2), it detracted from my overall statement regarding your comments and conduct.

Yes, I am a bartender. I am also a musician, though (Ironically) a lack of good drummers in this area has me currently without a full band.
As far as being annoyed at the girls going for the drummer? That is rather silly. Unless C&W has a massively skewed Paradigm Shift, the girls all go for the guitarists and the singer, as it has always been. 
If different for you, I commend you,Good Sir. Bravo for breaking the mold. But, back to your (rather misinformed) remark about drummers, bartenders and the ladies. I don't work in a honkytonk (I'm from Az, I can drop words like shitkicker and honkeytonk without feeling like I am being condescending), I work in a very affluent Nightclub, one where the girls are trying to bag the bartenders, not the other way around. They like free drinks, and Guestlist, and telling their friends that they are dating Bartender X or Y...who knows why.
And (TMI) we don't wistfully watch them go away at night's end, we take a break and go and have sex in the stockroom...
I don't like drunk girls, so I frequently beg off any advances that come my way,but when I feel like getting layed, there are no shortage of comely Nymphs.
And even the lowly Bouncers get layed quite a lot...good for them!

And lastly, as to masturbation...I masturbate, you masturbate, anyone with common sense masturbates. I have nothing against the act, rather enjoy it, think it is the greatest thing since sliced bread.
My comment was (Rather than being personally directed at you in that instance) directed at guys who set very particular standards and criteria: "She must have boobs this big, and perky...be this young,and weigh no more than this, and love to fuck this way and...ad infinitum. "
I wasn't calling you that guy, I was likening you to him (Since I have never met you). That guy shows up, buys girls drinks, hangs on them (Sometimes long after they have given signals that they are not interested) and, when rebuked, slings such statements as 'Bitch, Dyke, Ugly Fat Slut..'

Your attitude, as shown earlier in the thread, was very much like these guys.Your humor was base and offensive to quite a lot of them.Maybe you aren't a really callous and shallow guy, but if not, perhaps you should stop throwing that out there as your online persona.

-Uriel



So, if I hadn't clearly said so before, sorry for the personal attack about the Drummer thing. God knows the World needs more drummers...


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> No, Louis, you were giving them shit about older women having sagging body parts, as opposed to to the fresh young things that you prefer to chase. You have a rather wounded tone in this reply, and while I really don't like hurting peoples feelings (And it is clear that I have done so with you), I must throw out a rather reticent 'How's it feel?'
> From the amount of women who Rep'd (Not that I give a shit about such things) me and/or sent me PMs saying 'Thank You' , I should wonder at just how many you hurt in a similar manner with your callous statements.
> As to your hair, I didn't say you were bald, but you hardly seem to have a full head of hair, and one would think that such a state might engender a more compassionate view towards the women, and how they must have similar issues.
> 
> ...



No its cool. I did'nt take anything you said as a personal attack. I have just been lambasted in this thread by women who read my harsh decription and acted like I was talking about them. Look, I am not everyones cup of tea when it comes to my awful sense of humor. I get it. I was just being honest and my description was very harsh because thats the way I describe things. Thats just me. when I am typing on my computer I talk the way I talk with my friends who know me. Sometimes I dont realize, Hey these people dont know me and expect my sarcastic, harsh language. I just dont hide behind my computer screen. I hate phoneys and dishonest people and dont wanna be one so, I just let it fly with no filter! The problem with most people today is, people think that they have the right to go about their day and not be offended. How boring would life be everyday without seeing, reading or hearing something awful like a tragedy on the news. My thoughts are just like a tragedy on the news. This would have been a boring thread without my input. It sucks that there are not enough good drummers where you live to get your project off the ground. The problem with the drum machine is it can't play with feel and move the pocket to fit the groove. Its good to prcatice with though! As far as the drummer jokes goes sir, I have heard them all! What do you throw to a drowning guitar player? His amplifier!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> What do you throw to a drowning guitar player? His amplifier!




How many guitar players does it take to change a lightbulb?

Answer: 5

One to change the bulb...

A second to say 'I can do it faster...'

A third to say 'Pshaw!I can do it faster than you'

a Fourth to say 'O yeah? I can do it with my left hand'

a fifth to say ' That was sloppy, watch this!'

Etc...





-Uriel


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> How many guitar players does it take to change a lightbulb?
> 
> Answer: 5
> 
> ...



How many drummers does it take to change a lightbulb?
Five: One to screw the bulb in, and four to talk about how much better
Neil Peart coulda done it.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 19, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> > I have just been lambasted in this thread by women who read my harsh decription and acted like I was talking about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 23, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I usually date girls between 22 and 33, and I'm 28. It doesn't really matter to me either way though. Lately I've had an influx of 17 year old girls falling for me, no good....
> 
> Its weird though, anyone else go through this....Up until I was about 25 it was mostly older girls interested in me...once I got in the 26, 27 y/o range then it started being younger girls that are interested. Doesn't make any sense to me, maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> StarScream!



*giggle* :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 23, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Louis KC said:
> 
> 
> > Lambasted seems to be a pretty over the top way to describe things that a guy like you should be simply able to shrug off and just revel in his just being...him. Why not just ignore what we said? Why get so bent out of shape and make it really personal? Hmmmmmm. Seems you are not as tough as you act, and have a hell of a thorn in your paw. And, when you make it less about YOUR preferences, and talk about how ALL men and what they of COURSE would prefer...ummmmm...you are shitting on a huge group of human beings.
> ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm 34 and most of the men my age or older are married....so, that leaves the 20 somethings. I'd do the cougar thing if I could just get past the thought that keeps popping into my head...."I think I may have babysat for this kid."


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 23, 2009)

SOunds to me like he is a JO



cammy said:


> Is Louis KC a BHM or an FA?


----------



## KotR (Jan 24, 2009)

Given my lack of luck in dating from my teenage years to the present (about halfway through 25), I'm probably inclined to say I don't mesh well with girls my age. Naturally, in the beginning when most my age were just starting to develop, I'd be more for the mature look. Thus, older women. Of course, now that that gap has been narrowed, it fell back more to intellectual maturity. At this point, all I can feel I've really accomplished is figuring out what I don't like.

That said, I still think I'd be better off with someone older. I have no interest in having children, but I also have no interest in being played. Therein lies a bit of a paradox since older women are usually looking to finally settle down, their biological clock is all, "OMG GIMME BABIES!" Well, maybe not literally, but there's always some societal pressure, too.

For now, I just want some actual friends before I try to go the extra mile. Money's pretty non-existent for me, and I can't think poverty screams sexy to a wouldbe mate.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 24, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> *giggle* :happy:



My point exactly! :smitten:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, even though I am married, for me it has always been about mental maturity rather than physical maturity. A 20 year old mature guy is far more appealing than a 40 year old that is completely irresponsible and unrealiable. And no matter the age, a well rounded individual is all ways a turn on


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 24, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> My point exactly! :smitten:



jerk! lol :wubu: *kisses*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 24, 2009)

KotR said:


> That said, I still think I'd be better off with someone older. I have no interest in having children, but I also have no interest in being played. Therein lies a bit of a paradox since older women are usually looking to finally settle down, their biological clock is all, "OMG GIMME BABIES!" Well, maybe not literally, but there's always some societal pressure, too.




No offense to you but...I reeeeeeally hate that stereotype. Not all older women are "OMG GIMME BABIES!" 

Firstly, some women (older or otherwise) simply do not what children. They have chosen to be "older" minus husband and kids and are more than happy with their choice. 

Secondly, even if an older woman does want children odds are she's waited long enough to know that dating and taking time to see if the guy can even be a potential love interest is more important than seeing if he's future father material. Not all older women are jumping from first date to birthing babies. 

Thirdly, just because a woman is older AND yes wanting marriage and children doesn't mean she wants them with you. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that age does matter if the persons involved are over ten years difference in each other's ages either way. Too have something in common and to be able to be more compatible there has to be something you can have between the two of you other than just sex. Some say that "Age is just a number," well, that is said by younger people that have more stamina and are more active in their lives compared to someone like me who is 57 years old and up. _People of my age that agree with that statement are only fooling themselves and others......_

I am not saying that there is anything wrong with releasing you're sexual tensions, I am saying that not all of us need that sort of relationship, people nowadays just don't grasp that concept by even getting mad or asking if you are gay because you are not interested in just a sexual relationship with the opposite sex......

I think that age does matter in the grand scheme of things when you are looking for a perminant relationship or marriage and not just short term non-commitment....... At my age, I want more than that, I want so much more...... Unfortunately, there are way to few men that want the same thing, that is why I remain alone......

I feel that you have to have common interests and be friends before you can be LOVERS....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I usually date girls between 22 and 33, and I'm 28. It doesn't really matter to me either way though. Lately I've had an influx of 17 year old girls falling for me, no good....
> 
> Its weird though, anyone else go through this....Up until I was about 25 it was mostly older girls interested in me...once I got in the 26, 27 y/o range then it started being younger girls that are interested. Doesn't make any sense to me, maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> StarScream!



I'm with ya on everything except the teen chicks because man I don't even know where you would be at 28 years old where you'd meet girls that young unless online or maybe at a job.


----------



## Hole (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I think that age does matter if the persons involved are over ten years difference in each other's ages either way. Too have something in common and to be able to be more compatible there has to be something you can have between the two of you other than just sex. Some say that "Age is just a number," well, that is said by younger people that have more stamina and are more active in their lives compared to someone like me who is 57 years old and up. _People of my age that agree with that statement are only fooling themselves and others......_
> 
> I am not saying that there is anything wrong with releasing you're sexual tensions, I am saying that not all of us need that sort of relationship, people nowadays just don't grasp that concept by even getting mad or asking if you are gay because you are not interested in just a sexual relationship with the opposite sex......
> 
> ...




I respect your opinion. But just to show another side to this,ever since I was really young, I connected more to older men. It's just the way I've been shaped.And they weren't sexual relationships either. Sometimes it can work and age differences don't always signify a lack of substance in the relationship.That being said, you have a right to your preferences.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Hole said:


> I respect your opinion. But just to show another side to this,ever since I was really young, I connected more to older men. It's just the way I've been shaped.And they weren't sexual relationships either. Sometimes it can work and age differences don't always signify a lack of substance in the relationship.That being said, you have a right to your preferences.



I was just saying that it doesn't suit everyone that way..... Some people just get defensive when you don't agree with them on that sort of relationship, I never said that there was anything wrong with it, I just meant that that type of relationship isn't for everyone and other's need to respect that instead of putting those of us down because we don't agree with it.


----------



## KotR (Jan 24, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> No offense to you but...I reeeeeeally hate that stereotype. Not all older women are "OMG GIMME BABIES!"
> 
> Firstly, some women (older or otherwise) simply do not what children. They have chosen to be "older" minus husband and kids and are more than happy with their choice.
> 
> ...



I know it's not all of them, but if we're not on the same page, no sense wasting each other's time. Was more of me pointing out the societal pressure caveat, really. Unfortunately, the stereotypes do come to pass because it does happen enough that people have noticed. Just as Mr. Quagmire presented from the male side of facepalmery that I see way too often even when the women aren't around to avoid harassment suits and such.

I get my own flak from family being single, not really meeting new people (living in a rural area doesn't help), and as the only male of 4 off-spring, I'm not exactly on the fast track of carrying on the family name. It's frustrating being told you're a nice guy, how great you are, or that if they weren't involved you'd have a shot, but eventually you take the hint you're not Grade A beef and being lied to under the guise of letting one down easy.

I am, in a word, tricky. Having had no real worthwhile intimate relationships in my 25 years, I'm wrestling with the possibility that it's just how it'll remain. I've been burned by the game. I've learned from mistakes and strive not to repeat them. I'm not going to pretend to be someone I'm not just to fish some interest, but it's also being myself that's gotten me where I am now. My peculiar confidence isn't one that can be taken in with a mere glance. Though, when you start feeling like being alone is how you'll be, you simply do activities you can do alone so you don't go mad from boredom or depression. And as tempting as running around screaming, "WILL YOU BE MY FRIEND?!" might be, you're more likely to get attention in the form of scorn and pity than honest friendship or more.

I've been told in the past that I'm intimidating. It's not something I strive for, but at 6' and 240ish, I've got the physical aspects going for me. In terms of body language, since I try to keep to myself and handle my own things as much as possible, I might seem disinterested or simply too busy to care. If anything, I feel like I'm a bit too aware of myself and my surroundings, and maybe that scares away people, too.

Like I said, I'm tricky. Might be what people call baggage, but I don't think it's all that difficult to get around. I just need a shot and the understanding I try not to intentionally fuck up. When I do, I'm man enough to clean up my mess. Anyway, enough ranting about myself.


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I think that age does matter if the persons involved are over ten years difference in each other's ages either way. Too have something in common and to be able to be more compatible there has to be something you can have between the two of you other than just sex. Some say that "Age is just a number," well, that is said by younger people that have more stamina and are more active in their lives compared to someone like me who is 57 years old and up. _People of my age that agree with that statement are only fooling themselves and others......_
> 
> I am not saying that there is anything wrong with releasing you're sexual tensions, I am saying that not all of us need that sort of relationship, people nowadays just don't grasp that concept by even getting mad or asking if you are gay because you are not interested in just a sexual relationship with the opposite sex......
> 
> ...



I have total respect for your needs in this matter...I used to think the same thing, but from watching people around me from people in their 20's to people in their 40's it seems like the consensus is that if friendship happens before the lovers part, you get stuck in the friend zone, and the friendship becomes more valuable than sex. Sex would only ruin the friendship. People seem more willing to mess up with people they aren't so close to...a lot of people seem to think it makes more sense to become lovers first and then friends or to even keep their lovers as lovers only and their friends as friends, even if they end up in long term relationships. I hear that from more men than women too, you know. I've heard something like "Why would I want to be friends with the person I fuck?" more than once, and it baffled me for a long time. I like the idea of being friends first, but the idea of getting to know someone as you sleep with them seems to be more practical and more common. 

And just to throw this factoid out there, the incidences of STDs, mostly HIV in older people is rising fast. It seems in the excitement over viagra, older folks are forgetting to use condoms. Just makes me wonder how important companionship really is to that age group in the face of that fact.


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Well, even though I am married, for me it has always been about mental maturity rather than physical maturity. A 20 year old mature guy is far more appealing than a 40 year old that is completely irresponsible and unrealiable. And no matter the age, a well rounded individual is all ways a turn on



I agree totally. Any guy who isn't ready to grow up and be an adult (mentally), no matter the age, is unappealing. I'm starting to think it's possible for people to have a sort of quarter life crisis. It's not so much about not knowing what they want to do with their lives as it is the fact that they can no longer party all the time and be frivolous and they freak out a little bit or get depressed. It's even more frustrating to see that in someone damn near 40 years old. And I only know guys who do this, not women. There probably are women who do it too tho...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

olwen said:


> And just to throw this factoid out there, the incidences of STDs, mostly HIV in older people is rising fast. It seems in the excitement over viagra, older folks are forgetting to use condoms. Just makes me wonder how important companionship really is to that age group in the face of that fact.



This is what I am trying too say here, not everyone wants the same thing or at the same age groups. Some people think that it is very important and some don't, but those that disagree with the other's prefferances should respect them as they would want to be respected for thiers..... Everyone has their own oppinion on this subject, but I think that everyone is entitled to their own feelings in this matter. On the other hand, I don't think that anyone has the right to disreguard another's preferences just because they don't agree with them either.....
*I do believe that everyone has the right to say yes or no when the need arises without being analyzed, made to feel inadequate or undesirable because of those beliefs......*


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> This is what I am trying too say here, not everyone wants the same thing or at the same age groups. Some people think that it is very important and some don't, but those that disagree with the other's prefferances should respect them as they would want to be respected for thiers..... Everyone has their own oppinion on this subject, but I think that everyone is entitled to their own feelings in this matter. On the other hand, I don't think that anyone has the right to disreguard another's preferences just because they don't agree with them either.....
> *I do believe that everyone has the right to say yes or no when the need arises without being analyzed, made to feel inadequate or undesirable because of those beliefs......*



I just hope we all find what we are all looking for.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

olwen said:


> I just hope we all find what we are all looking for.



That is it, no matter what our prefferances are, I think that we shouldn't change our thoughts or our standards just because someone else doesn't agree with them. I do hope that in time we can all find that certain someone that will suit all of our needs and not just the basic animal urges of them. 

I should know from experience that no matter how much we may think or say that we don't mind being on our own, deep down inside, we all crave that companionship that only someone who is compatible with our beliefs, mental and physical qualities that we might harbor within each and every one of us if we look deep down into ourselves individually .....


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm with ya on everything except the teen chicks because man I don't even know where you would be at 28 years old where you'd meet girls that young unless online or maybe at a job.



Well, I work at a nightclub, where the age of admission recently changed from 21 to 18 (Only on some nights, Goth clubs etc... we keep the big weekend nights 21+).

While some may find such an age disparity inappropriate, I see folks from their late teens to their early 40s all intermingling with one another, sometimes dating, sometimes forming strong friendships based on their common love of a particular style of music.

A recent influx of nubile 18+ year old goth girls assailing our (heretofore) unknown to them staff is actually rather funny to watch. Most of out security guards are in their nid 20s-early 30s, and while some love it, more than a few have to the look of (On nature programs) when, in a troop of Baboons, you see the big males shooing away the not-quite-old-enough young females that are annoying them. Odd reference, I know, but I have seen that scene several times on animal programs, and every night a Death Guild, the 20 year old club night that has recently moved to our nightclub. Hehehe

One other bartender (Who is 41 or 42 now..) constantly has 21 year old girls (I just turned 21!!! Woohoo, let's do a shot, Um, you're cute!) hitting on him. He used to be quite the randy Satyr, but he has a gf now, and he doesn't cheat (I'm watching like a hawk, and he really is being a good boy). Sure, he wistfully sighs and laughs...he'd _like_ to go back to his old ways, but he's a faithful guy. 
I get it as well, though not nearly as often as him.Anyways...


The rather meandering point is, I know several couples, some of which have been together for a few years now, where a 10 or 15 year age difference doesn't matter one iota to them.


-Uriel


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

^ I can see that, but dude said 17


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^ I can see that, but dude said 17



Yeah, I saw that, but he said 'No good' also. 
As a man (When I was 35) who found himself the unwilling focus of a affection-deprived 15 year old, I can definitely sympathize with that uncomfortable situation.
Oh, and I ran for the hill whenever she was around (She was my brother's now Ex girlfriend's daughter..). My friends thought the whole thing hilarious, I suppose I can (Almost) laugh about it now...*Ahem*


-Uriel


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

I wasn't chastising him I was just wondering, because man I probably haven't spoke to a 17 year old since I was 17 so just don't understand it. People who are 21 look and sometimes act really young to me and I'm only 30.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I wasn't chastising him I was just wondering, because man I probably haven't spoke to a 17 year old since I was 17 so just don't understand it. People who are 21 look and sometimes act really young to me and I'm only 30.



I didn't think you were chastising him at all. I was just having a bad flashback of the unwelcome attention that can happen. No worries.


-Uriel


----------



## Lorna (Jan 24, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Well, even though I am married, for me it has always been about mental maturity rather than physical maturity. A 20 year old mature guy is far more appealing than a 40 year old that is completely irresponsible and unrealiable. And no matter the age, a well rounded individual is all ways a turn on



You took the words out of my mouth, the only thing Id add is that I would have a hard time dating someone who was young enough to be my son.... and sometimes people act a lot older than they are having the "Im too old to and this" mentality isnt good either, I think it comes down to the common shared interests, lifestyle and being able to have fun together


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Lorna said:


> You took the words out of my mouth, the only thing Id add is that I would have a hard time dating someone who was young enough to be my son.... and sometimes people act a lot older than they are having the "Im too old to and this" mentality isnt good either, I think it comes down to the common shared interests, lifestyle and being able to have fun together



This is so true, people that have a ten to fifteen or even twenty year age difference are only kidding themselves when they say that age is only a number...... If you don't have anything in common other than sex and you are dating someone old enough to be your father or young enough to be one of your children, to me, that is just creepy...... I could never date a man that is the same or near the same age as my son..... Not that I have not had plenty of offers, but that is just not for me...... Too have that fun as a couple, you have to have many things in common, want to share them and/or experience them together.

I think that people that say that they are too old to do some things isn't trying to be someone that they aren't. What would be the point of trying to keep up with someone so much younger than you and in the advent, making a fool out of yourself or just plain not enjoying yourself as much as the other person.......? That seems kind of empty too me.......


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> This is what I am trying too say here, not everyone wants the same thing or at the same age groups. Some people think that it is very important and some don't, but those that disagree with the other's prefferances should respect them as they would want to be respected for thiers..... * Everyone has their own oppinion on this subject, but I think that everyone is entitled to their own feelings in this matter. On the other hand, I don't think that anyone has the right to disreguard another's preferences just because they don't agree with them either.....*
> *I do believe that everyone has the right to say yes or no when the need arises without being analyzed, made to feel inadequate or undesirable because of those beliefs......*





Grandi Floras said:


> This is so true, *people that have a ten to fifteen or even twenty year age difference are only kidding themselves *when they say that age is only a number...... If you don't have anything in common other than sex and you are *dating someone old enough to be your father or young enough to be one of your children, to me, that is just creepy*...... I could never date a man that is the same or near the same age as my son..... Not that I have not had plenty of offers, but that is just not for me...... Too have that fun as a couple, you have to have many things in common, want to share them and/or experience them together.
> 
> I think that people that say that they are too old to do some things isn't trying to be someone that they aren't. What would be the point of trying to keep up with someone so much younger than you and in the advent,* making a fool out of yourself* or just plain not enjoying yourself as much as the other person.......? That seems kind of empty too me.......




So...ummmm..._you_ just don't want to be judged for _your_ preferences...but everyone else is fair game? 

I judge. I know that if I am going to do it, others have the same right to have a go at me.


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> This is so true, people that have a ten to fifteen or even twenty year age difference are only kidding themselves when they say that age is only a number...... If you don't have anything in common other than sex and you are dating someone old enough to be your father or young enough to be one of your children, to me, that is just creepy...... I could never date a man that is the same or near the same age as my son..... Not that I have not had plenty of offers, but that is just not for me...... Too have that fun as a couple, you have to have many things in common, want to share them and/or experience them together.
> 
> I think that people that say that they are too old to do some things isn't trying to be someone that they aren't. What would be the point of trying to keep up with someone so much younger than you and in the advent, making a fool out of yourself or just plain not enjoying yourself as much as the other person.......? That seems kind of empty too me.......



Oh, come on, it just depends on the people involved. Some people are only interested in sex and some only security. Some young people prefer to be home bodies and do indoor things and some older people prefer to be outgoing outdoorsy people who also like to party all the time. What ever works for the people involved I guess. The only ones who can say if those relationships are ideal are those people. 

Age really is a mindset. I know 70+ year olds who are doing more living than me. They are so used to running around globe hopping and such that they wouldn't know how to sit still. They're in a perpetual state of near retirement, it just won't happen till their dead. I couldn't keep up with them even if I tried and I'm like 40+ years younger. If they were men I might be smitten. They have awesome stories. Age is meaningless. 

But you know what works for you. What works for you might not work for other people. Hopefully tho it works for the person you end up with.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> This is so true, people that have a ten to fifteen or even twenty year age difference are only kidding themselves when they say that age is only a number...... If you don't have anything in common other than sex and you are dating someone old enough to be your father or young enough to be one of your children, to me, that is just creepy...... I could never date a man that is the same or near the same age as my son..... Not that I have not had plenty of offers, but that is just not for me...... Too have that fun as a couple, you have to have many things in common, want to share them and/or experience them together.
> 
> I think that people that say that they are too old to do some things isn't trying to be someone that they aren't. What would be the point of trying to keep up with someone so much younger than you and in the advent, making a fool out of yourself or just plain not enjoying yourself as much as the other person.......? That seems kind of empty too me.......



Well excuse the f**k out of me.

I have dated men more than 15 years younger than me, and seriously, FORGIVE ME for not feeling like a creepy stalker for doing so. What you could or could not do is your business, but for ME as an ADULT what I choose to do, for whatever reasons is my business and I'll thank you to not pass judgement.

I have never tried to be something I'm not, nor have I ever masqueraded as "mutton dressed as lamb." Maybe if I go out with a younger man it is because he's asked, and I am interested and not so effing bigotted as to reject somebody over a number. Kind of how you might not reject somebody over a number on a scale. Some men have a sexual fetish/preference for older women, and some merely prefer an older partner because they are more mature or more intellectually compatible.

Attaching any characteristics to anyone who is with an older partner is no different from attching random characteristics to anyone who is with a larger partner.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 24, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> mossystate said:
> 
> 
> > YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!! :bow:
> ...


----------



## Hole (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I was just saying that it doesn't suit everyone that way..... Some people just get defensive when you don't agree with them on that sort of relationship, I never said that there was anything wrong with it, I just meant that that type of relationship isn't for everyone and other's need to respect that instead of putting those of us down because we don't agree with it.



I'm not acting defensive at all.The rebel in me actually sorta likes it when someone says "..well, he is too old for you Sarah!" And I go.. "..oh hush,old is hot.":batting: 

You made generalizations.. and I wanted to speak out for myself and others who don't feel the same way as you. That's all. Just wanted to add my thoughts to the mix.:happy: 

I hope you find your lady!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> SoliloquyOfaSiren said:
> 
> 
> > YUCK!
> ...


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Louis KC said:
> 
> 
> > One less young woman for you to hit on?
> ...


----------



## Canonista (Jan 24, 2009)

Hole said:


> I'm not acting defensive at all.The rebel in me actually sorta likes it when someone says "..well, he is too old for you Sarah!" And I go.. "..oh hush,old is hot." :batting:
> 
> You made generalizations.. and I wanted to speak out for myself and others who don't feel the same way as you. That's all. Just wanted to add my thoughts to the mix.:happy:
> 
> I hope you find your lady!




Hey baby.. How ya doin'?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> mossystate said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I love you so much, I would totally become lesbian for you.
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 24, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> YUCK!



Yuck?.....


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> My oranges in socks boobs would cure your scurvy. :blush:



Thats so hawt...you dont have a hairy back do you? I cant handle a wookie in bed. *shivers*


----------



## Canonista (Jan 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> LisaInNC said:
> 
> 
> > My oranges in socks boobs would cure your scurvy. :blush:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2009)

Perhaps some comic genius will post a picture of his hairy back for you, Canon.


:happy:


----------



## Canonista (Jan 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Perhaps some comic genius will post a picture of his hairy back for you, Canon.
> 
> 
> :happy:



It's like my sex life. I gotta do it myself...


----------



## imfree (Jan 25, 2009)

Canonista said:


> It's like my sex life. I gotta do it myself...


 Damn!!!, that was a witty post, Canonista, but I......uhmmm....er......

Well, the damn thing's empty AGAIN!!!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2009)

Hole said:


> I'm not acting defensive at all.The rebel in me actually sorta likes it when someone says "..well, he is too old for you Sarah!" And I go.. "..oh hush,old is hot.":batting:




We old dudes are way hot...

-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> So...ummmm..._you_ just don't want to be judged for _your_ preferences...but everyone else is fair game?



I did not say that, I said that everyone should be respected for thier own beliefs and no chastised for them.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

olwen said:


> Oh, come on, it just depends on the people involved. Some people are only interested in sex and some only security. Some young people prefer to be home bodies and do indoor things and some older people prefer to be outgoing outdoorsy people who also like to party all the time. What ever works for the people involved I guess. The only ones who can say if those relationships are ideal are those people.
> 
> Age really is a mindset. I know 70+ year olds who are doing more living than me. They are so used to running around globe hopping and such that they wouldn't know how to sit still. They're in a perpetual state of near retirement, it just won't happen till their dead. I couldn't keep up with them even if I tried and I'm like 40+ years younger. If they were men I might be smitten. They have awesome stories. Age is meaningless.
> 
> But you know what works for you. What works for you might not work for other people. Hopefully tho it works for the person you end up with.




This is what I meant, you have to meet someone that suits you're individual needs, but not conform to someone else's needs so that you suit thiers. Compatibility is the key..... not conformity.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

Hole said:


> I'm not acting defensive at all.The rebel in me actually sorta likes it when someone says "..well, he is too old for you Sarah!" And I go.. "..oh hush,old is hot.":batting:
> 
> You made generalizations.. and I wanted to speak out for myself and others who don't feel the same way as you. That's all. Just wanted to add my thoughts to the mix.:happy:
> 
> I hope you find your lady!


.............................................................................................................................


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> This is what I meant, you have to meet someone that suits you're individual needs, but not conform to someone else's needs so that you suit thiers. Compatibility is the key..... not conformity.



I think I see what you're are saying and I think I agree to a point, assuming I'm reading you correctly. We all should find compatible mates, however it is impossible to find someone who will be 100% compatible with you (general you). And in any relationship, especially the good ones, compromise and communication are the keys to a happy relationship. The trick is in knowing how to communicate effectively and how much to compromise, and to know your own boundaries and to respect the other person's boundaries. 

Obviously, if you have to give up 90% of who you are and the values that are important to you and pretend to be someone you are not, then not only are you with the wrong person, but you are the wrong person and no amount of compromise will make you happy. Anyone who expects total conformity from their mates is a selfish and possibly abusive jerk.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

olwen said:


> I think I see what you're are saying and I think I agree to a point, assuming I'm reading you correctly. We all should find compatible mates, however it is impossible to find someone who will be 100% compatible with you (general you). And in any relationship, especially the good ones, compromise and communication are the keys to a happy relationship. The trick is in knowing how to communicate effectively and how much to compromise, and to know your own boundaries and to respect the other person's boundaries.
> 
> Obviously, if you have to give up 90% of who you are and the values that are important to you and pretend to be someone you are not, then not only are you with the wrong person, but you are the wrong person and no amount of compromise will make you happy. Anyone who expects total conformity from their mates is a selfish and possibly abusive jerk.




Exactly what I was trying to convey! Thank you for understanding what I meant olwen.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> jerk! lol :wubu: *kisses*



:smitten: Oh well, haha


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> :smitten: Oh well, haha



youre lucky youre pretty much the epitome of percfection cause normally i wouldnt put up with such treatment


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate to have to say this again, I feel like I'm beginning to sound like a broken record.

Please stay away from personal attacks. If you have an issue with a specific poster you can put them on ignore. 

We are all adults here.



/mod


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I hate to have to say this again, I feel like I'm beginning to sound like a broken record.
> 
> Please stay away from personal attacks. If you have an issue with a specific poster you can put them on ignore.
> 
> ...



I would like to apologize for earlier....I'm sorry. Louis KC, I'm sorry as well for the comment i made earlier...I shouldn;t have gone after you like that. 

XOXO
Audrey


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> I would like to apologize for earlier....I'm sorry. Louis KC, I'm sorry as well for the comment i made earlier...I shouldn;t have gone after you like that.
> 
> XOXO
> Audrey




You did nothing wrong sweetheart. No apology needed.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> You did nothing wrong sweetheart. No apology needed.



I did say something rather mean....it was deleted. I am very sorry for it bro....and everyone on the forums needs to chill. We're all human....what are any of us honestly going to get out of trying to humilitate others on the board and take things out of context. If some one annoys you, suck it up. Thats life....you have to deal with annoying people everyday. This is a community where people can team together in the fight for size acceptance, no matter if youre fat, thin, muscular, or whatever else you are. Making people feel bad about themselves is not the goal of this site. If you want to constantly pick on people, please for the sake of the site and size acceptance movement, take it elsewere....it only hinders us all.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> I did say something rather mean....it was deleted. I am very sorry for it bro....and *everyone on the forums needs to chill*. We're all human....what are any of us honestly going to get out of trying to humilitate others on the board and take things out of context. If some one annoys you, suck it up. Thats life....you have to deal with annoying people everyday. This is a community where people can team together in the fight for size acceptance, no matter if youre fat, thin, muscular, or whatever else you are. *Making people feel bad about themselves is not the goal of this site*. If you want to constantly pick on people, please for the sake of the site and size acceptance movement, take it elsewere....it only hinders us all.




1.) I think we all know that...since we are all pretty established members around here. 

2.) Everyone does stay chill as long as _what you are preaching turns into what you are practicing. _ 
Don't stir up the pot = we won't burn you.

Having covered my essential Rules of the Hour, carry on.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 26, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> 1.) I think we all know that...since we are all pretty established members around here.
> 
> 2.) Everyone does stay chill as long as _what you are preaching turns into what you are practicing. _
> Don't stir up the pot = we won't burn you.
> ...



Haha, words of wisdom!! <3


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> I did say something rather mean....it was deleted. I am very sorry for it bro....and everyone on the forums needs to chill. We're all human....what are any of us honestly going to get out of trying to humilitate others on the board and take things out of context. If some one annoys you, suck it up. Thats life....you have to deal with annoying people everyday. This is a community where people can team together in the fight for size acceptance, no matter if youre fat, thin, muscular, or whatever else you are. Making people feel bad about themselves is not the goal of this site. If you want to constantly pick on people, please for the sake of the site and size acceptance movement, take it elsewere....it only hinders us all.



*I agree completely! Thanks for this reply Soliloquy!*


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 26, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *I agree completely! Thanks for this reply Soliloquy!*



no problem lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 26, 2009)

If you're underage, it matters to me a LOT.
:bow:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 26, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> If you're underage, it matters to me a LOT.
> :bow:



Agreed. Although my last bf was a year younger....though I was 17 when we had broken up so I guess it was legol hehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

I still maintain that if a person is ten years younger or older than the other person, it makes things difficult because they don't have a lot in common except for the sex, that(sex) is ageless...... 

To have a long lasting relationship, you have to be compatible in many more areas of a relationship with that person, otherwise everthing else is just secondary. I guess at my age, some of the small things count more than when I was younger...... In my case, the fun in a relationship is secondary, compatiblity and communication are more desirable.

*I don't have any problem with someone that wishes to date someone so much younger or older, it is just not for me....*


----------



## Diego (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think i could date any guy younger than me right now. I prefer around 28.


----------



## cammy (Jan 27, 2009)

This may have already been stated - I've not read through the entire thread - 

Difference in age can be a real problem in the later years, as one partner enters old age and the other is still rather young. Sure, anything can happen and anyone can take ill, become incapacitated or die at any age, but these things become a given as we age. With modern medicine willing and able (really forcing us) to keep people alive no matter what and for a very long period of time, the younger partner faces the long-term prospect of caring for an elder partner - experiencing extreme guilt and shame, both inwardly and from society, should they decide to do anything but provide that care. In most cases, the younger partner is ultimately left alone for may more years, with little prospect of finding another partner. Additionally, many times the intensity of this care compromises both the health and the spirit of the younger partner.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

cammy said:


> This may have already been stated - I've not read through the entire thread -
> 
> Difference in age can be a real problem in the later years, as one partner enters old age and the other is still rather young. Sure, anything can happen and anyone can take ill, become incapacitated or die at any age, but these things become a given as we age. With modern medicine willing and able (really forcing us) to keep people alive no matter what and for a very long period of time, the younger partner faces the long-term prospect of caring for an elder partner - experiencing extreme guilt and shame, both inwardly and from society, should they decide to do anything but provide that care. In most cases, the younger partner is ultimately left alone for may more years, with little prospect of finding another partner. Additionally, many times the intensity of this care compromises both the health and the spirit of the younger partner.



This is all so very true, people don't think about that in their quest for companionship. The phrase that "Age is only a number", is only used by those that are young enough to still believe it. But when those age related health issues and or physical issues are brought forward in the grand scheme of things between a couple, Age does make a difference in so many ways.....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> This is all so very true, people don't think about that in their quest for companionship. The phrase that "Age is only a number", is only used by those that are young enough to still believe it. But when those age related health issues and or physical issues are brought forward in the grand scheme of things between a couple, Age does make a difference in so many ways.....



Ok, I usually don't do this, but I'm going to play devil's advocate for a moment.

Couples with size differences...one partner being thin and the other really overweight. 

What about physical issues that they may face. If nothing else, the aches and pains that come along with excess weight. Does that mean the thin partner wouldn't understand or have compassion or even aid with their possible health issues?

Right now there is not a huge age difference between me and my guy, but if there were, and if health issues occurred because of illnesses that come with the onset of age, I'd deal with the. I deal with issues he has because of weight as it is. And I'm supportive, even though I may not completely understand some of the things he is going through. 

I have dated someone who was around 15 years older than I am. And I dealt with some issues he had, regarding age and size. No we didn't last, but age and size had nothing to do with it. There were some things he was into that I just couldn't deal with, but that's a story for a later time.

For some people age is just a number. For others, they can't see past the number. However, again, like many things discussed around here, it's all relative to people's preference and situation. 

Just as people who are not prepared to deal with issues that may come along with being someone who is really overweight; people who are not prepared to deal with issues that come with age, should not get involved in that situation.

I'm just sayin' to each their own, and while there may be many who go into situations wearing a blindfold or rose-colored glasses, there are others who are fully aware and fully prepared to go into the situation they have chosen. Why? Because it is what they are attracted to, prefer, whatever.


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok, I usually don't do this, but I'm going to play devil's advocate for a moment.
> 
> Couples with size differences...one partner being thin and the other really overweight.
> 
> ...



Such a great post!


----------



## cammy (Jan 27, 2009)

BEB - Since the Thread was asking about age - I commented accordingly. Size is another matter and yes, some of the same issues may apply.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

I never said anything about size differences either. I said age related health issues and physical abilities can make a big difference in any relationship, size difference doesn't have to enter into it at all......


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 27, 2009)

But it's essentially the same type of issues that could be faced...which is the only reason I brought it up.

As I said, it all comes down to preferences, and preferences are all personal.

I know people who has been happily married for close to 20 years, coincidentally there is an almost 20 year age difference between them (18 years is the number I believe) and it has worked for them...so while it might not be for everyone, it does work for some.


----------



## gnoom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm basically into girls who have more life experience, who "look" more maturely and who might become even more "M.I.L.F.y" in the future.

Besides that 11 months of age difference are enough to call her a cougar...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> But it's essentially the same type of issues that could be faced...which is the only reason I brought it up.
> 
> As I said, it all comes down to preferences, and preferences are all personal.
> 
> I know a couple who has been happily married for close to 20 years, coincidentally there is an almost 20 year age difference between them (18 years is the number I believe) and it has worked for them...so while it might not be for everyone, it does work for some.



*This is what I said, it works for some and not for others..... I never said that it doesn't work at all.... As you said, personal prefferances play a key role in any relationship at any age... or with any age differences....the wording may be different but the notion is the same.....*


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> The phrase that "Age is only a number", is only used by those that are young enough to still believe it. But when those age related health issues and or physical issues are brought forward in the grand scheme of things between a couple, Age does make a difference in so many ways.....



I disagree, especially with the first sentence. I'm only several years younger than you, Grandi, and while I can agree that age makes a difference, ATTITUDE makes a huge difference too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer older than myself, but you know, not creepy old. I'm 18 and I wouldn't consider anyone over 25 and I'd prefer more like 18-21. 

I don't agree that "age is only a number." The older you get, the less age difference seems to matter, but I still think it's important that people be in similar stages of life, which are usually attached to a certain age range.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 28, 2009)

It matters to me to an extent. I can't go much in the younger direction , but I would say that I am completely open to dating someone about fifteen to seventeen years olders than me. I'm still open a little farther than that, but less open. 
I don't think I have a trend. my last ex was only a year older, and the last person I clicked with is in her 30s. So


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 28, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok, I usually don't do this, but I'm going to play devil's advocate for a moment.
> 
> Couples with size differences...one partner being thin and the other really overweight.
> 
> ...




*applauds* You're a very intelligent woman, Banshee.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I disagree, especially with the first sentence. I'm only several years younger than you, Grandi, and while I can agree that age makes a difference, ATTITUDE makes a huge difference too.



This is also true, but then it all goes back to personal prefferance and what an individual person is most comfortable with.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

For myself, if I were to date a man, he would surely be only about five years difference in either direction..... anything more than that would just not work because I couldn't keep up with someone too much younger, and if the man were more than five years older, he couldn't keep up with me. There has to be a happy medium for any relationship to work so both party's are happy and it is compatible for both concerned.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't really like older guys as in significantly older (15-20 years) but someone who is 5-10 years older is okay for me. (I would consider a larger difference if I were attracted to the person, though).

As for younger guys, I would rather not date a younger person than myself. Nothing personal, I'm just not at a time in my life where I feel I have lots of time to waste (i.e. dating for 8 years). I've already been there and would like someone who is more ready to commit (and there is usually a negative correlation between young age and wanting to settle down)


----------



## moarbellies (Feb 25, 2009)

I am always into guys who are so much older than me that it's horribly inappropriate. I'm really into guys who are like 40-50. I'm 18. It's a problem. :[


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 25, 2009)

If there is chemistry of some sort and i can hold a conversation i have no issue with age.. 

the only thing ive found with guys under the age of 28 or so ... they say stupid things, make stupid decisions or childish behaviour is more common, lack of courtesy and respect and i genuinely dont think it was the people acting out of malace.. is just the lack of life experience in years (cos im an old bitch haha)... *but im not saying that is all men.. im only saying in my experience. I prefer older men or men my age.* So with men.. based on experience.. it matters a lot.

women.. ive found to be a lot more mature even if they are in their early 20's. The courtesy and respect factors are more evident and they have less hang ups in bed.

*Again... just my experience and generalisation* Keep in mind Aussie men are pretentious, ignorant, racist, sizist assholes... just my comparison to guys from the states for example.

I have a high sex drive so i wouldnt turn down anyone of legal age providing the chemistry and conversation aspects were there.. but taking it further is another story.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Feb 25, 2009)

The two women I have seriously dated have been older, one was two years older and the other was 3 almost 4. This isn't to say that I prefer one or the other, just what has happened this far.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm about to be 30 on March 4th and I don't think age matters that much. People have a ton of different life textures. Life experience obviously has a huge impact on maturity level, and if you're 18 but you've gone through hell, you may be a bit more mature and independent. But if you've been cradled and pampered all of your life, you may need an awakening . I certainly don't judge by something as random as someones age without getting to know the person. I mean, someone you haven't ever talked to could be the most interesting person you've ever known. I like to get to know a lot of people. It enriches life in general. Besides this flexible open minded perspective I will say that....

Intelligence is sexy. Disarm me with your wit and charm, keep up with me in a conversation about everything under the sun, and then watch it set. Make me feel like we're miles away from anything, and all I can think about is you. That's what I'm talking about  

Oh and btw I'm a drummer. Have been since 5th grade. I'm nothing like what you describe :/ I play guitar too so maybe I used to be but I'm not now. Not very likely though. 

Just like to remind ya'll that trying to forum joust someone is ridiculous. It always ends up looking silly. Even if you're right, and even if you win. You know what they say....


----------



## JiminOR (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm 38, and for the most part I wouldn't date a girl who's younger than 26 or 27. They're just not seasoned enough for my tastes yet. I would make exceptions, there are amazing women who are younger than that, but it's not likely.

As for older, well, I wouldn't want to date a blue hair, but if I found her attractive and we got on well I don't really have an upper limit. The only thing that I've noticed in the few older women that I have dated is that they start acting like a mommy towards you, and that's a huge turn off. But if I were to meet someone 20 years old who didn't shift into that mode definitely go for it.

This is all purely theoretical though. I'm currently with the most wonderful 29 year old, and that aint' gonna change.


----------



## logix (Feb 26, 2009)

Well i try to be open-minded but i think within a 5 year age range of me. I'm 29 but honestly i would say no younger then 18 and no older then 39 for me. But hey beggers can't be picky... or can we?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 29, 2009)

I know this thread is super old, but it interested me. 

Whenever I'm talkin' to the lady folk and they mention, that they're "too old" for me, I just say "You know, Age only matter with Wine and cheese . . . "

But that's just me being dumb.


----------



## cammy (May 8, 2009)

Only my own age interests me, anyone else's is their business.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 9, 2009)

moarbellies said:


> I am always into guys who are so much older than me that it's horribly inappropriate. *I'm really into guys who are like 40-50. I'm 18.* It's a problem. :[



I don't mean to sound like a dick but that's creepy. I mean, if the person could be your parent then something isn't right. Especially crucial in the age disparity is the fact that you are barely legal. Of course, this is most old perv's wet dream but I hope you don't get involved with some manipulative older men. Just saying this as a warning. I mean, you don't say that you've dated older men but are just into them so I'm guessing nothing has happened as of yet. I just hope you are happy and safe in your quest to quench your yearnings.


----------



## Fangs (May 10, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I don't mean to sound like a dick but that's creepy.



I understand your concern for her, but I'm sure society views fat attraction with a much higher "creep" rating than a younger girl dating an older guy. My grandparents had a ~35 year age difference. 

Back to the original topic:

I've dated younger and older men, but nothing beyond a +/- 5 year difference. Though, I have to admit the younger ones are usually complete failures when it comes to anything beyond physical endurance in bed. I say usually because technically my current boyfriend is almost a year younger than me, but it feels like I'm dating a 40 year old at times. It's all about the mental maturity. 

*glances at pile of tummy in bed next to her* I should say good morning *pounce*


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 10, 2009)

A 5-10 year (older) difference is fine by me. I don't think I could go beyond that.


----------



## KendraLee (May 10, 2009)

My guy is thirteen years younger than me! And its weird for me to think about. I was the girl in highschool dating the older guys. As a woman of 36 though the guys I would come across were usually married, momma's boys, eternal bachelors not wanting to settle down, or divorced with a bunch of kids and emotional baggage. So as I got older I widened my spectrum but I had a rule that I wouldnt date anyone younger than my brother, who is 10 years younger than me. Then I met Keith and the age thing just didnt matter with him (My brother teased that now he'll have the younger brother he always wanted). Its odd to not have shared similar life experiences due to the difference in the decade we were born. The games we played as kids the shows we watched the music that was popular is all different. I guess what makes up for these differences is that I dont feel an age difference when I am with him or when we are talking. He is very mature and everything about him is what I wanted in a man. 
As far as health goes he is probably worse of than I am, we both have arthritis in our legs and tease eachother that we'll be rolling around in wheel chairs together. My major concern though is kids, we both want them, but with me older the time in which we can have them is a lot shorter but I'm willing to cross that bridge when the time comes.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 11, 2009)

I normally go for men my age or within 5 years of my age which is 51. In the gay community there are some who like men who are twinks(old school would be chicken) and they be chicken hawks...I could never see myself with someone who is 21 or theres about and I often wonder why men go out with such young ones and I try to school such men that twinks that age want you to spoil them and give them money but they dont get it at all. And when the bank runs dry, they run away and say "who" which means forget you because you cannot afford me.

but that is my two cents..

:bow:


----------



## Esther (May 12, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> I normally go for men my age or within 5 years of my age which is 51. In the gay community there are some who like men who are twinks(old school would be chicken) and they be chicken hawks...I could never see myself with someone who is 21 or theres about and I often wonder why men go out with such young ones and I try to school such men that twinks that age want you to spoil them and give them money but they dont get it at all. And when the bank runs dry, they run away and say "who" which means forget you because you cannot afford me.
> 
> but that is my two cents..
> 
> :bow:




Heh heh... a lot of young women do that to older men, too.


----------



## djudex (May 12, 2009)

Age can be a pretty big obstacle but like many others have said it's more about mental compatibility and maturity. I generally try to stick to the golden rule of age which is half your age +7.

I recently had the opportunity, practically handed to me on a silver platter, to go out with a 21 year old woman (myself turning 33 in the not too distant future). My first reaction to the idea was "Holy crap she's a fetus! I was in Jr. High when she was being pushed out ffs!" but I didn't want to be a dink and miss an opportunity at happiness because of what could have very well been a non-issue.

I got to know her a little bit and yeah, still a little too unseasoned. She doesn't really know what she's going to do with herself yet, she's still going out and blasting until 3 in the morning etc.  I'm too old for that shit now 

I guess the point is don't dismiss someone out of hand because they're young or they're old, dig around a bit and see what's behind the scenes. It may not work out but hey, at least you know for sure!


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2009)

*raises hi finger, as if to say something... then lowers, it again, closes his mouth and slinks out of this thread...*


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 10, 2009)

Ive never dated anyone more than 2 or 3 years older than me. I realize now that Im 22 (23 in September, holy crap!) I could date someone in their 30s and have it be socially acceptable, and maybe would if it was right. Right now it isnt, because Im still living with my parents, have no job and am generally immature (Im sure you guys hadnt noticed...)


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 11, 2009)

I go for the younger ones. Always been. But hey i´m already 38 now, older then that would be too daddy-like for me. 
I dont feel attracted to older man just because of the looks. It may be a bit shallow but its about physical attraction. 
But mostly it were only 5-6 jears difference.


----------



## knottedsouls (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to say that age isnt really a HUGE factor I look at ...outside of my minimum age requirement that is..or what I refer to as 'how old you must be to ride this ride'. 

Twenty five is the magic number, I work with youth and young adults from 14 to 24, so I feel it would be creepy to date/have sex with etc.. anyone under 25. The oldest person Ive played with ( we never had 'sex') was a 55 year old man ( I was 19 at the time) ... it was interesting and he was into very ..subversive things...but his age was never an issue.


----------



## JoeBHM (Jun 27, 2009)

Usually I don't mind and it doesn't matter. Legal limits apply, of course. But overall two consenting adults can usually figure out what is right and what is wrong.

As a general rule, I'll try anything once. No, I haven't tried everything. Or even most things. But your mind is like a parachute - it works best when it is open.

Open the door. Give it a try.


----------

